# Bulky Mag Pouch Negates CC



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

OK... I have to admit.. being new to concealed carry (I've had my ccp for one week) I focused entirely on weapon and holster. To prepare for going out I had been wearing my Taurus 745 in my Don Hume IWB holster around the house for weeks. I was really happy with concealment. You'd never know I was carrying.

Realizing I should have another mag available when I carry, I obrtained a double mag pouch. WOW! I never realized how big of a BULGE it would make under my hanging shirt.

In my opinion, the bulky mag pouch instantly indicates that I may be carrying! This is something I hadn't thought about....

How do you handle this issue? Comments?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

A single mag carrier is much easier to conceal than a dbl. The only time I use a dbl is at the range. But I also avoid high risk areas where I might need three mags. If I have to go somewhere where I think I might need three pistol mags, I'm bringing an AR.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

James NM said:


> If I have to go somewhere where I think I might need three pistol mags, I'm bringing an AR.


:anim_lol: :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

single mag in front pocket

got a 17 rounder in the gun, so the only time I should need another mag is clearing a jam/malfunction

if I'm in a situation that needs more than 18 rounds I'm GTHOD...


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with the single spare mag. If you want to carry two, try moving the mag pouch further back on the hip. Experiment between the three and five a clock positions. 
Buy looser shirts.
Galco makes a really spiffy single mag pouch. It snaps on and off the belt with loops on both sides of the mag. By having loops on the sides it pulls it closer to the body. 
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3441&CatalogID=450


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Depending on the caliber you are carrying, many times you can get away with using a knife pouch. At that point it doesn't look like a mag holder and most people would not look close enough to know what is really in there. This works great from my .380 and to a lesser degree my .45. The .45 looks bigger than most knife pouches, but no one has mentioned it yet.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

mactex said:


> Depending on the caliber you are carrying, many times you can get away with using a knife pouch. At that point it doesn't look like a mag holder and most people would not look close enough to know what is really in there. This works great from my .380 and to a lesser degree my .45. The .45 looks bigger than most knife pouches, but no one has mentioned it yet.










Was going to suggest thesame thing as I've read about others doing it too. It's not a factor with my Galco shoulder rig as the two mag pouch is opposite the gun holster.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe the Taures 745 is not what you want to carry. With only carrying 6 rounds per mag. you might want to consider an alternative gun. I carry my glock 23 in the warmer months with a spare 22 mag. on my hip. Thats 13 rounds in the gun and 15 extra on my hip.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont carry a spare mag just for the spare ammo. Most gun malfunctions can be cleared by feeding a new mag. I have carried a G23 extensively, and a 1911 even more so. Generaly one spare mag per gun.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

With people carrying cell phones, pda's, ipods and etc on their belts the vast majority of people wouldn't even notice your double mag pouch. Put it on,walk around one of your local malls and see for yourself just how many people, if any, notice. IF anyone notices it will most likely be another concealed carry user.


----------

